# Sanding French Doors



## CodeGhost (Jan 16, 2013)

Not sure if this is the correct place for this, seems like it is so...

I'm trying to sand down some french doors. I have no problems with most but the individual panes seem to be someone tedious. The paint, not sure what kind, seems to be on there rather thick. I'm using 60 grit and doing it by hand.

My question is, is there a better way to do this?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

CodeGhost said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place for this, seems like it is so...
> 
> I'm trying to sand down some french doors. I have no problems with most but the individual panes seem to be someone tedious. The paint, not sure what kind, seems to be on there rather thick. I'm using 60 grit and doing it by hand.
> 
> My question is, is there a better way to do this?


Welcome to the forum. How far aback do u want to take it? Bare wood or just prep to re-paint? If it is only to re-paint then it only as to be sanded enough to take off the shine if the base is in reasonable condition

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## CodeGhost (Jan 16, 2013)

I will be doing a crackle paint job on it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

If there are no chips or cracks, flaky paint or anything like that just give it a light sand with 120 or 100 grit.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## CodeGhost (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you, you have saved me much time and effort!

I'll try to let you know how the final product turns out.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

CodeGhost said:


> Thank you, you have saved me much time and effort!
> 
> I'll try to let you know how the final product turns out.


Great, hope to see pictures.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

There is a product called "liquid sandpaper". If the paint is in good shape, it's just a wipe down.


----------



## CodeGhost (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks, I'll take a look at this as well.


----------



## Oliver Levenson (Jan 8, 2015)

CodeGhost said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place for this, seems like it is so...
> 
> I'm trying to sand down some french doors. I have no problems with most but the individual panes seem to be someone tedious. The paint, not sure what kind, seems to be on there rather thick. I'm using 60 grit and doing it by hand.
> 
> My question is, is there a better way to do this?


I think if you want to repaint those french doors then sanding is enough to take off the shine and you can repaint it comfortably but if you want to refit it at some other place ,then you should take some help from an experienced carpenter who knows about french doors well.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Oliver Levenson said:


> I think if you want to repaint those french doors then sanding is enough to take off the shine and you can repaint it comfortably but if you want to refit it at some other place ,then you should take some help from an experienced carpenter who knows about french doors well.


This thread is two years old. You are right though if recoating a well painted door cleaning and scuff sanding is enough. If the paint is bad then the paint should be stripped with chemicals.


----------

